
Eyes Wide Open at the Protest - ericjang
http://www.dartreview.com/eyes-wide-open-at-the-protest/
======
ericjang
I share this link to neither condone nor condemn anybody, but rather to
solicit thoughts from the HN community on the recent race-related protests at
colleges in the US.

------
douche
I wish I was surprised. All I can say is that I am glad that I graduated
before all of this ridiculousness gained the head of steam that it has now
attained. A once-proud, respected institution is continually making an ass of
itself these past few years.

